# Oopsie



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

First time this has happened...



2nd time this happened. Was using the rider to mulch up the clippings.


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

Is that bedknife peeled back? What did it make contact with?

William


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ouch.

You can still mulch them, but I switched over to these clog-free emitters. They are much less prone to catching debris.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Gibby said:


> First time this has happened...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like something I would do 😳🤣


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@NCLTulsa not sure what I hit...

@Ware thanks, the suction the gators make with the plug on is crazy. Both times same emitter. Will try the one you suggested.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

$46 for new bed knife and screws. Will be here Thursday. Have a few calls out to try to find a place to grind my reel.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Gibby said:


> $46 for new bed knife and screws. Will be here Thursday. Have a few calls out to try to find a place to grind my reel.


Say again all that for $46? Where you getting this parts? What bedknife are you using?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@claydus I ordered from https://greenfarmparts.com/

I chose the standard bed knife so that I can go down to 0.126


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Gibby said:


> @claydus I ordered from https://greenfarmparts.com/
> 
> I chose the standard bed knife so that I can go down to 0.126


Which part number is it? Also, what screws and driver are you getting?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Just a torque wrench with a flat head driver that measures in inch pounds.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

All fixed up. Grind, new bed knife and screws for $97.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Gibby said:


> All fixed up. Grind, new bed knife and screws for $97.


How is the bent blade affecting your cutting so far? I have 3 bent blades on my JD22B. Unsure if they need to be repaired or if a new bedkninfe and grind is in order.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@claydus haven't noticed any issues with the vent blade or a difference in cut.


----------

